# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si mund të instaloj programe të reja në Ubuntu?

## princi-kalter

E instalova ubuntu 7.10 por nuk i kam te gjitha pluginat pra nuk mund fare te shikoj video, te degjoj muzik ne internet, mundohem qe ti zbres por e kot nuk mundem.  A ka ndonje menyr si ti mar ato nga interneti.? 
Edhe dicka si mund ta zbres edhe msn per linux??!!??
ME MIRKUPTIM

----------


## helios

Si je me anglishten? 

*Këtu* ke dokumentin si-të shtosh mundësinë e të parit apo dëgjuarit me "_propietary codecs_" (filma .avi apo muzikë .mp3, etj)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats

Ose shih këtu: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvi.../C/codecs.html

Alternativa të *msn* janë _Pidgin_, që vjen i para-instaluar me Ubuntu 7.10 dhe _amsn_ që mund ta instalosh duke shkuar tek Applications → Add/Remove , kërko për amsn .

p.s. Ca më poshtë gjendej forumi përkatës Linux/Unix...

----------


## princi-kalter

Mirre flm.

E provova me kete te paren qe the ti por nuk funksionoi, e ke parasysh kur shkon ne add/remove , e kur do qe te shtosh program vetem klikon mbi ate kutine. Une klikoj aty por me del nje dialog dhe me thot nuk mundesh qe ta shtosh kete program.....

----------


## helios

Atëhere provoje nga *synaptic*. E gjen diku në menunë e Administrimit, ose _#sudo synaptic_ nga _command prompt_ i _Terminalit_.
Kërko për _codec_ në _synaptic_ dhe mundohu të instalosh ato paketa që nuk janë instaluar ende. 

Mund të të duhet të shtosh _repository_ shtesë, për më tepër: *këtu*

----------


## princi-kalter

Falimenderit shume nga ju kjo metod me duket se funksionon , por kam nje problem tjeter nuk mundem ta downladoi msn per ubuntu. A keni ndonje ide si mund te behet kjo?
flm..

----------


## Uke Topalli

nuk ka mundesi te behet kjo!!! 
per instant messaging mund te perdoret "pidgin" i cili zevendeson nje mori klientesh te ndryshem (msn messenger, yahoo messenger, etj)

----------


## princi-kalter

po e sakte kjo por nuk mundem qe te bisedoj me audio ose me kamere! kjo eshte problemi

----------


## altiX

> Falimenderit shume nga ju kjo metod me duket se funksionon , por kam nje problem tjeter nuk mundem ta downladoi msn per ubuntu. A keni ndonje ide si mund te behet kjo?
> flm..


Hap një terminal dhe shkruaj komandën:


```
sudo apt-get install amsn
```

Pastaj shko dhe startoje programin, te _Programe-->Interneti-->amsn_; apo startoje direkt, duke shtypur përnjëher *alt+F2* dhe shkruaj *amsn*
Më poshtë po e paraqes një pamje nga PC-ja ime (Debian etch) e amsn. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për Ubuntu.

----------


## nince_tutes

Ej, dhe une e kam instalu ubuntu 7.1, por nuk kam internet ne ate PC, si t'ja bej?

Kam shkarku nero_linux, por nuk e kam instalu dot.

a di dikush m shume?

Po presim

----------


## helios

A na jep dot HESAP më shumë?

Në pritje!

----------


## princi-kalter

Ju falimenderit per ndihmen edhe ty altiX  se funksionoi kjo metod...!flm
gjith te mirat....

----------


## princi-kalter

UPSS , edhe nje problem tjeter me amsn!!! Nuk mundem ta ekzekutoj audion, kamera funksionon por audio nuk mund ta gjej? 
cfar me rekomandoni......

----------


## altiX

...Një zgjidhje më e komplikuar!
Përdore *amsn* për video (kamerë) dhe në anën tjetër *skype* për audio.

Shkarko skype.
Instalimin e bënë në këtë mënyrë:


```
sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
```

Nëse ke versionin 7.10 mund të kërkoj edhe instalimin e këtyre paketave nëse nuk i ke të instaluara (*libqt4-core* dhe *libqt4-gui*).
Instalimi bëhet kështu:


```
 apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-gui
```

Pasi ta instalosh e gjenë te Programe --> Interneti --> Skype.
Rregullimet e zërit i bënë si në foto. Aty te sound in, out dhe ringing e vendos drejtuesin(driver) që ke në PC tënde.
Kjo do të ishte një zgjidhje e përkohshme, pasi me sa kam ndëgjuar në versionet e ardhshme edhe ky problem do të zgjidhet!

----------


## princi-kalter

Shkarko skype.
Instalimin e bënë në këtë mënyrë:


```
sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
```

Nëse ke versionin 7.10 mund të kërkoj edhe instalimin e këtyre paketave nëse nuk i ke të instaluara (*libqt4-core* dhe *libqt4-gui*).
Instalimi bëhet kështu:


```
 apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-gui
```


>>>>I NDOQA KETO UDHEZIME POR KUR E SHKRUAJ KODIN E INSTALIMIT NE TERMINAL NUK FUNKSIONON, OSE KODI NUK ESHTE NE REGULL OSE NUK E DI CFAR KA.....

----------


## altiX

> >>>>I NDOQA KETO UDHEZIME POR KUR E SHKRUAJ KODIN E INSTALIMIT NE TERMINAL NUK FUNKSIONON, OSE KODI NUK ESHTE NE REGULL OSE NUK E DI CFAR KA.....


...Funksionon pa problem! 

Për më shumë, mund të shikosh edhe *këtu!*

----------


## altiX

Versioni me i ri i Skype-s, mundeson edhe *video* dhe *audio* konferencat.

----------


## princi-kalter

vetem dicka nuk e kam te qart a mundet qe ta bej ADD nje person i cili ka hotmail, dhe te bisedoj me te prej ne skype....
edhe kam haruar te te tregoj se skype funksionon per mrekulli flm prej teje altiX

----------


## al5f1nx

teknikisht jo.

e vetmja menyre deri tani per te bashkuar ato dy protokolle eshte Pidgin.
nje klient multiprotokoll qe ga derivuar nga ish Gaim-

ekziston edhe nje patch skype4pigin qe te mundeson te perdoresh skype nga ky program-

pastaj nqs personi ka msn pse nuk perdor aMsn?

nqs vazhdon peobleme me audion, na thuaj cfare skede audio po perdor
dhe te te gjejme librarite e pershattshme.

----------


## princi-kalter

kshtu: une e kam edhe aMSN edhe pidgin por nuk mundem qe te bisedoj ne audio, kjo eshte problemi, nuk ekziston ne dritare ikone qe mund ta startoj audion, a per video funksionon!!
mos ndoshta duhet instaluar ndonje verzion me i ri i amsn!?

----------


## al5f1nx

fakti eshte qe aMsn suporton audio, por ama jo audio dhe video ne te dyja drejtimet.
mgjt kij parasysh qe ne kete pike ia vlan me mire te perdoresh skype dhe mbledh mendjen  :xx: 

nqs se ke probleme me instalimin dhe konfigurmin e ketij te fundit ne ubuntu dhe me suport video, mund te te ndihmoj per te.

----------

